# PHP, PostgreSQL and extensions



## danywu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi folks,

I'm a new Mac user but have dabbled in Linux for many years. Leopard is my first foray into the Mac world and I noticed it has a lot of similarities to the many Linux distros I have tried.

My question is about adding/using PHP extensions. Where can I find them and how can I enable them? I particularly need the extension for PostgreSQL at the moment. Short of downloading and compiling a fresh PHP installation how can I add and enable various extensions? I don't really feel like maintaining the stack myself if at all possible.

Any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,
Dany.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2008)

The recommended way is to recompile php, unfortunately.  That's the most simple and basic answer I can give.

You can also try pre-compiled php distributions; Mark Liyanage's php packages is by far the most popular: http://www.entropy.ch


----------

